# 55 gal pics



## h_sheltie

Heres my 55. I don't have many fish in it due to cycling, but I just finished decorating it. I tried to get plants that look real. I think these fake ones look ok but I'll try to get some real plants later on. It's just got 9 fish in it now(5 danios and 4 black phantoms). I tried to get pics of them but my camera isn't good enough. They just show up a colored blur.
The whole set up








Left side








Middle








Right


----------



## fishfreaks

wow, very nice!


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Wpw, cool, it is! How long have you been with this hobby?


----------



## h_sheltie

I've been in the hobby for about a month and a half. I spent about a month looking around and finding out about the hobby. I've had my tank for two weeks now. I just got a big tank because I heard the bigger they are the easier they are to take care of.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

> I spent about a month looking around and founding out about the hobby.


Good beginning!  Hope you'll enjoy the hobby, and the forums  ha ha happy birthday in case you miss a post... is it late?


----------



## Osiris

love that center piece rock, did u make it like that or buy like that?


----------



## h_sheltie

Man...I need to look over my posts for misspellings before I post them. Anyway, no it's not late my b-day is today. Thanks

All the plants and decorations you see came from petsmart.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Well I mean other greetings of mine in the post "Members' photos"


----------



## h_sheltie

Oh...no I saw that one.


----------



## fishfreaks

hey hey :hbd:!!


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

It's kinda cool! He has his birthday on the very first days he joined FF... ha ha! Well I am waiiting... it's gonna be my first birthday in the FF. The previous one of mine was during the crash, rite?


----------



## wildtiger

Great looking tank. And good for you for taking the time and researching everything before just jumping in blind. I think your gonna make a great fishkeeper.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Late is better than none... I'm studying


----------



## sbsociety

Wow, very nice.  Question... where did you buy all your deco? I just bought a 90G setup from someone and weirdly enough, you have exactly all the same deco I got from that guy... lol. From the plastic plants, to that (plastic) stacked rocks, to the big fake driftwood! lol. Yours looks way better than mine though. I think I'll redeco. Mine's got plants on one side, the fake drift in the middle and rocks on the other end... (was going for the whole hiding spot on one side of the tank look. haha. My pacus are overgrowing the plant thing so I think I'll be taking that out altogehter. 

Anywho, nice tank.


----------



## Lydia

he got them from petsmart


----------



## h_sheltie

Ya, I got them from petsmart. Thanks for all the compliments everyone.


----------



## fish_doc

I hate it when the fish wont sit still for a photo. Its even harder to get them to smile.


----------



## elmaxxx

i liked the skull on center


----------

